# مركز الملك فهد الثقافي ــــ بالصور والمعلومات ــــ " خامس اكبر مسرح بالعالم "



## م . عبدالناصر (22 مايو 2006)

مركز الملك فهد الثقافي​

تشهد أرض المملكة العربية السعودية كل يوم العديد من المشروعات والخدمات التي تحظى بكل الدعم والرعاية وما نتحدث عنه هنا يأتي ضمن مشروعات الرئاسة العامة لرعاية الشباب حيث بدأ التخطيط لهذا الصرح الشامخ منذ حوالي عشرون عاما.
وقد أعدت الدراسات و التصميمات اللازمة لهذا الصرح وعلى بركة الله بدأ التنفيذ في إنشاؤه بناءاً على التوجيهات التي صدرت من المغفور له بإذن الله تعالي أمير الشباب صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير فيصل بن فهد بن عبد العزيز يرحمه الله .
و قد تم استكمال التجهيزات بمتابعة من صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن فهد بن عبد العزيز الرئيس العام لرعاية الشباب و حرصاً من صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير نواف بن فيصل بن فهد بن عبدالعزيز نائب الرئيس العام لرعاية الشباب.
وإيماناً منهم بأن الرياضة إذا كانت تبني الأبدان فالثقافة تبني العقول لذا لم تغفل رعاية الشباب النشاطات الثقافية والفنية ومن أجل الارتقاء بمستوى الثقافة والفنون فقد تم إنشاء مركز الملك فهد الثقافي بالرياض ، ليكون صرحاً شامخاً يجمع بين كافة ألوان الثقافة العلمية والأدبية والفنية للعامة وللمتخصصين في آن واحد.

الموقع:
يقع مركز الملك فهد الثقافي إلى الغرب من مدينة الرياض في موقع متميز من منطقة وادي حنيفة جنوب شارع الأمير فيصل بن فهد بن عبد العزيز وعن طريق آخر إلى جوار منشآت الرئاسة العامة لرعاية الشباب .
المساحة الكلية الخارجية: 
يشغل المركز مساحة حوالي 100.000 متر مربع تقريباً وتشمل هذه المساحة الطرق الداخلية وأماكن انتظار للسيارات مع ما تشغله المساحات الخضراء من حيز حول المبنى 0 وتتسع مواقف السيارات إلى ما يقرب من 1450 سيارة بما فيها سيارات المعاقين مع مساحات يمكن استخدامها في إجراء العروض الخارجية. 



















المداخل: 
يوجد مدخلان منفصلان أحدهما لكبار الشخصيات والآخر للعامة 0 ومدخل العامة يؤدي مباشرة إلى البهو الرئيسي وهو عبارة عن بهو كبير حيث توجد مكاتب التذاكر 0
وهذا البهو يؤدي إلى كل أقسام المركز وهي :
1 - المسرح الرئيسي.
2 - المسرح الصغير.
3 - قاعة المحاضرات.
4 - القاعة متعددة الأغراض.
5 - صالة العرض.
6 - القبة السماوية.
7 - المكتبة.
8 - المتحف. 
أما المدخل الخاص بكبار الشخصيات فيؤدي مباشرة إلى البهو الذي يشغل الطابق الأرضي حيث يؤدي بدوره إلى صالة الطعام والمجالس عبر المصعد الخاص بقاعة استقبال كبار الشخصيات . ومن الطابق الأول يمكن لكبار الشخصيات الوصول مباشرة إلى المسرح الرئيسي عبر ممر خاص( قنطرة ) ويقطع هذا الممر منطقة البهو الرئيسي 0


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (22 مايو 2006)

البهو الرئيسي :
الواجهة الرئيسية : 
منفذة بالزجاج الملون على هيئة العلم السعودي 0

















التحفة الفنية : 
هي عبارة عن آية قرآنية بالخط الكوفي تتوسطها صورة ( بورتريه) منفذة بأسلوب نسيج الأبيسون لخادم الحرمين الشريفين 0

المسرح الرئيسي : 
الطاقة الاستيعابية للصالة (بخلاف مقاعد المعاقين ) تبلغ 3000 مقعد تقريباً ، و مساحة خشبه المسرح حوالي 1800م2 وارتفاع قطاعها الأوسط 27متر وعمق 35 متر 0












المسرح الصغير ( قاعة العرض ) :
الطاقة الاستيعابية للمسرح هي 433 مقعداً ، و تبلغ مساحة خشبة المسرح الكلية 150م2 تقريباً مع ارتفاع يصل إلى 10.5م و منفذة بألواح من خشب الصنوبر.


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (22 مايو 2006)

قاعة المحاضرات : 
الطاقة الاستيعابية للقاعة 336 مقعد . المنصة : شاشة عرض 11×5م وحوائطها مجهزة بستائر لتغطي شاشة العرض أو مساحة المنصة كلياً .
نظام الترجمة : يتم بواسطة أجهزة لاسلكية تعمل بالأشعة تحت الحمراء للترجمة لثلاث لغات في آن واحد ويمكن استخدامها أيضاً كأجهزة استماع مساعدة 0
نظام العرض : ويشترك في هذا النظام قاعة الاستماع الرئيسية والمسرح الصغير 0

القبة السماوية :
الطاقة الاستيعابية 208 مقعد
المقاعد : نوع خاص من المقاعد صممت خصيصاً للقباب السماوية بحيث يمكن استدارته ويمكن أن يميل إلى الخلف أو ينحني لمتابعة العرض0

القبة : قطرها 18 متر ومصنوعة من ألواح الألمنيوم المثقوب الأبيض اللون والمثبت على إطار من الصلب والذي يؤدي دور شاشة العرض بالنسبة للقبة السماوية 0
المعدات الخاصة بالقبة السماوية :
جهاز العرض الرئيسي بالقبة : جهاز مثبت عليه 8900 نجم ثابت من درب التبانه 0
أجهزة العرض المساعدة :
1 - جهاز العرض الخاص بالكرة الأرضية 
2 - جهاز عرض الشمس 
3 - جهاز عرض الشهب
4 - جهاز عرض المذنبات 
5 - جهاز عرض تحديد المجموعات النجمية 
6 - جهاز عرض الأقمار ( توابع الأقمار ) 
7 - جهاز عرض السحب
8 - جهاز عرض تحديد زوايا الأبعاد 
9 - جهاز عرض فيلم صوتي مقاس 16مم
10- جهاز عرض البانوراما 
11-معدات الصوت والمؤثرات الصوتية والتسجيلات 
12- أنظمة التحكم في أجهزة العرض بواسطة الحاسب الآلي

















قاعة الفنون التشكيلية :
السقف : مغطى بمادة ماصة للصوت مما يمكن العاملين والجالسين من سماع أية نداءات تتم مع نظام إضاءة يتدلى منه مدادات للطاقة الضوئية تمتد حتى مواقع الأضواء المباشرة 0 كما يحتوي السقف على لمبات ضوئية ذات جهد مرتفع من النيون تسير محاذية للمدادات و حول الأعمدة .

المكتبة :
السقف : مكسو بمادة خاصة مانعة للصوت مع أنوار مدلاه 0
أثاث المكتبة : مكتب للاستعلامات - أرفف و طاولات للإطلاع منفذة على نفس منوال قاعة العرض 0






متحف التراث : 
أعدت خزانات خاصة للعرض ونفذت بالزجاج والنحاس الأصفر المجلو وقواعدها من خشب البلوط. 






القاعة متعددة الأغراض :
يمكن أن تستخدمها ككافتيريا أو قاعة اجتماعات أو صالة طعام 0
ويعتبر مركز الملك فهد الثقافي وحدة متكاملة من كافة الوجوه سواء منها الإدارية أو الفنية كما أنه صمم بحيث يواجه كافة الظروف الطارئة ولهذا كان لابد من توفير القوة البشرية المؤهلة والمدربة تدريباً جيداً 0
حيث يشرف على أعمال الصيانة نخبة من أكفأ المهندسين والفنيين كما أن المسئولين عن الإدارة الثقافية والتي تشمل العلاقات العامة والتخطيط والتشغيل والحجز والتحرير والنشر والاستقبال هم من الكوادر الوطنية الذين أعدوا إعداداً جيداً يتناسب مع المهام الموكلة إليهم إلى جانب توفير الخبرة المتميزة في أقسام المركز كالقبة الفلكية والمكتبة والمتحف 0


أتمنى يفيدكم الموضوع وشكرا​


----------



## معماري طموح (22 مايو 2006)

مشكور أخوي


----------



## khoookha (22 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن هل من بلانات (مساقط أفقيه ) لهذا المشروع او أي رسومات هندسية ........ عفوا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (22 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (22 مايو 2006)

معماري طموح ... لا شكر على واجب يالغلا 

خوخة ... للأسف المساقط افتقرها حاليا ً ولعلي أجده لاحقا ً وأرفقها بالموضوع 

عاشق حب رسول الله .. سعدت بتواجدك وربي ينير دروبك ويجزيك الخير


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (25 مايو 2006)

شاكر لكم مروركم وأتمنى أن أكون وضعت بصمة مفيدة


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (2 يونيو 2006)

تمنيت أن أرى ردود أكثر ... لتبادل الآراء ... !

بنتظار آراؤكم


----------



## khoudari (3 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي بس ياريت تذكر لنا من صاحب هذا التصميم الجميل


----------



## alaaja84 (3 يونيو 2006)

مشكور على المشاركة


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (4 يونيو 2006)

خضري 

ألف شكر أخي الغالي على المرور وابداء رأيك .. وهذا مشروع حكومي وأعتقد طرح في مسابقة تصميمية 

لكن من هو صاحب هذا المشروع للأسف لا يحظلرني الآن ... شاكر لك هذه الطلة البهية


----------



## بيدو (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير
بس ممكن مخططات ومساقط لان ممكن تنقذ مشروع تخرجي


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكرر كثير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ كريم الجمسي (6 فبراير 2007)

الي كل المهندسين المعماريين السعوديين
كنت اريد اي بحث او موضوع عن(مباني جدة القديمة)
ارجو الا اكون قد ازعجتكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (6 فبراير 2007)

اتمنى منك اخي ان ترفق المخططات والمساقط الأفقية 
وأسكون ممنونة كثير
سلام


----------



## يا زمن (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكور أخي وإنشاء الله نستفيد كلنا من مشاركاتك الرائعة


----------



## نادية (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكور يا اخى كثير على الموضوع 
وجزاك الله كل خير ........


----------



## eng_sherif (6 فبراير 2007)

مشروع رائع ما شاء الله


----------



## engramy (7 فبراير 2007)

إنه فعلا مركز أكثر من رائع


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (20 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين يا أخواني وأخواتي على ردودكم 

وبالنسبة للمساقط والبلانات للأسف ما أمتلك منها شي الآن ....


----------



## المعماري82 (21 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز...لكن ممكن صور خارجية اكثر للمشروع...ومخططات المشروع


----------



## حقايق (22 فبراير 2007)

على أنو الصور مو احترافيه لكن باين ان المشروع روووووعه 
و التصميم جناااان..
سلمت يداك يا م. عبدالناصر


----------



## سامي الدعيس (22 فبراير 2007)

نفتخر بوجود مثل هذه الصروح الشامخة في وطننا العربي مشكور أخي عبدالناصر ،،،،


----------



## midy (22 فبراير 2007)

مجهود رائع شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك و اتمنى منك مراكز ثقافية اخرى


----------



## بلا إسم (8 مارس 2007)

*م.الجسمي*

م.الجسمي

أنا نزلت موضوع اسمه "جدة قديما"
بس بإسم مستخدم ثاني 

في المنتدى من حوالي سنة
ما أعرف إذا تقدر ترجع له
أو تسأل كيف لأحد المشرفين

بالتوفيــــق


----------



## baghdadia (8 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخويه 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## اسلام عباس (19 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير................................بالتوفيق ومنتظرين المذيد


----------



## alpha bidoo (20 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عبد الناصر على هذا الموضوع الجميل وهذه الصور التي تبدي فخامة وروعة هذا المشروع


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (15 يوليو 2007)

شكرا ً أخواني وأخواتي على هذا التعقيب 

وشاكر لكم تواجدكم ..


----------



## miss decor (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وحزاك الله خير


----------



## istiber (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشروع غاية في الجمال والابداع


----------



## istiber (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## م.نهيل (17 فبراير 2008)

thanks alot brother...
??please.. if u can support the project with plans


----------



## alpha bidoo (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جدا جدا لك مهندس عبد الناصرعلى هذا الموضوع والمركز جميل جدا


----------



## م.نهيل (1 مارس 2008)

اكرر شكري ...الفائدة ان شاء الله عظيمة ..بارك الله فيك


----------



## موج البحر (2 مارس 2008)

الله يحفظ خادم الحرمين


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (3 مارس 2008)

كل الشكر لكم جميعا على التعقيب وأتمنى الفائدة للجميع 

بالنسبة للمساقط ليست بحوزتي للاسف ...


----------



## ابو هدير (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور .


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور على المشاركة*


----------



## حليم عزيز (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي عبد الناصر على هده المعلومات واريد منك عرض مخطط هدا المركز الثقافي ان استطعتم


----------



## arch_hamada (28 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## omarkabab (22 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ويسلموووو لمجهودك واسال الله ان يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------

